# Does anyone else have pale stool as a symptom?



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

And if you do, do you still have your gallbladder?P.S. So far the milk thistle is working. I haven't been constipated (it just comes right out) , it's been a nice brown color and I haven't been bloated. Sometimes it is a little clumpy but at least it's coming out easily, which I feel is a blessing. Susie


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe I'm the only one who has pale-colored bm's. It doesn't happen all the time, just intermittently. Anyway, if you do, try the milk thistle and let me know if it works for you too.Susie


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

The milk thistle increases bile production which darkens the stool, that's a good thing!


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

The interesting thing about bile is that it aids in digestion of fats, which means you could be deficient in the fat soluble vitamins A, D, and E if you don't have the proper amount of bile.Susie


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## 13813 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sometimes it has patches on pale. Sometimes its dark someplaces and streaks of pale color on the other side of the stool.Confused.


----------



## malfunctioning (Nov 25, 2006)

whenever my stool is pale, i have been very constipated and it seems that it has gone stale from sitting in my intestine for too long.


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hayley3-Your pale stool could be a sign of a blocked bile duct. I had pale and patchy colored stools off and on for years. Three weeks ago, I had my gallbladder removed. I had a STRONG pain in the middle of my chest and between my shoulder blades. I ended up passing out and landed in the hospital. They ran many GI tests. The only abnormal ones were a high liver function and a poor emptying score on a HIDA scan. I waited a few weeks and tried to pay attention to whether or not I felt pain after consuming fat, etc. Sure enough, that pain got stronger and more consistent. I finally yanked the GB. It had been so inflamed for so long that it (and part of my liver) were covered in adhesions. A biopsy of the GB showed chronic cholecystitis. At the very least, you need to do a HIDA scan. If it's abnormal, it's probably time for that GB to go.I am thin, don't eat fatty food and had my first attack in my 20's. (I'm 44 now.) It can happen to anyone, not just those with the common risk factors. All my best-Julie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How pale?The brown can be a light yellowish brown and be normal.Really pale, like clay, is usually what is a problem.K.


----------

